# B13 Rear Disc



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

I have been around the internet and back trying to find the most cost efficient way of converting the drum brakes on my 1993 B13 to discs. I've seen those conversion kits that cost an arm & leg but what are the pros and cons of this conversion kit? On the other hand there is the option of getting the whole rear beam. However its a lot more bulky than the conversion kit and shipping would be a bit more difficult. What do you think is the best option? If you're leading towards the conversion, what's the best brand you recommend and the cost. If you're leading towards the rear beam, where can I find one and the cost.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

well your 1993 has independent suspension in front and in rear. so you will just need the hubs, calipers, brackets, and E-brake cables from a 91-94 se-r. 

i have everything to swap mine over except the caliper brackets. i have been looking and cant find any, i may just have to fab my own. oh, and you will need a 1/4" spacer for the rotor to have clearance.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Wish i'd known all you needed was the brackets...i'd removed them from my old ones when i returned the cores last week had i known....

Btw, you can get rebuilt ones with brackets from napa.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

greenbean699 said:


> well your 1993 has independent suspension in front and in rear. so you will just need the hubs, calipers, brackets, and E-brake cables from a 91-94 se-r.
> 
> i have everything to swap mine over except the caliper brackets. i have been looking and cant find any, i may just have to fab my own. oh, and you will need a 1/4" spacer for the rotor to have clearance.


Thanks man. I'm gonna look around to see if someone may have the pieces and is willing to help a backyard mechanic get his build on the way.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

my bad, i dont need the caliper brackets. i need the brackets that the caliper brackets bolt to; the ones with 4 bolt holes.


----------



## mgreene2103 (Aug 16, 2009)

if you just take the knuckle of the SE-R from the Beam out will it mount on an XE beam?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

i'm not sure about the beam, i'm using the independent suspension.


----------



## mgreene2103 (Aug 16, 2009)

mine is too i just didnt know if everything from the two bars... (idk what they r called for independent suspension...) i didnt know if everything from there forward would bolt up?


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Update*

Ok guys, I was lucky enough to stumble upon a Pulsar RNN14 shell in pristine condition. The problem I'm faced with now is.....the front driver's side (RHD) hub is shot and the rotors is also damaged. Basically I'm trying to source a front driver's side hub and a pair of front rotors and calipers.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Also look at the boneyard for an NX2000 they also have what you need as well as an SER for the swap


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Update*

Well I did some work on my project yesterday; the rest of the pics will be uploaded later but this is the Pulsar (RNN14) that I will take the brakes and interior from to put on/in my B13.

Interior:









Exterior Left:









Exterior Front:









Dash:









Seats:


----------



## NamesLeo (Sep 30, 2009)

I read on another forum once where this dude use the brackets, calipers and Master Cylinder from a early 90s Maxima... thats how he did rear disk, I recall having to switch the left and right caliper brackets to get them on the backside of the rotor... could have been front side? Worked, but I do know that he had to change the Master Cylinder, the XE Master Cylinder could not hold the pressure.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

NamesLeo said:


> I read on another forum once where this dude use the brackets, calipers and Master Cylinder from a early 90s Maxima... thats how he did rear disk, I recall having to switch the left and right caliper brackets to get them on the backside of the rotor... could have been front side? Worked, but I do know that he had to change the Master Cylinder, the XE Master Cylinder could not hold the pressure.


Yeah, I'm going to use the Master Cylinder and proportional valve from the Pulsar.


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

Kariba said:


> Yeah, I'm going to use the Master Cylinder and proportional valve from the Pulsar.


Ilike that instrument cluster for sure and the look from yhr front is pretty cool too. Especially after you finish her up. Wish i had factory tach


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Progress has been slow but progress nonetheless.

I finally got around to swapping over the front suspension.

B13 Front hubs are now AD22VF:









Wheel bearing on driver's side (RHD) needed to be changed:









Pics will be uploaded when the rear is swapped out.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I got most of the parts for a rear drum conversion also. But it looks like the discs form the SER hookup differently than the drums. Buddy of mine recommended swapping for the SER control arm too.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

At a road block right now. I tried the rear knuckle/hub from the RNN14 (Pulsar) but the control link does not line up correctly. At present, I'm looking for a set of knuckles/hubs and control links from a NX2000 or SE-R B13.


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

Kariba said:


> At a road block right now. I tried the rear knuckle/hub from the RNN14 (Pulsar) but the control link does not line up correctly. At present, I'm looking for a set of knuckles/hubs and control links from a NX2000 or SE-R B13.


The Control Links are also known as the "radius rods" or "torque arms".


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

just get the hub from se-r or nx2k they bolt up...ask me how i know...oh yeah i have done it! and have used the maxima rear calipers and jdm nx2k rotors, nx2k fronts and altima m/c
the suspension bolts can be a major PITA but everything else just bolts up and dont forget the ebrake cable!!!!!
no spacer is needed for the stock caliper and rotor swap from an se-r or nx2k. 

hey how much can you get the steering wheel for?? i want one for my wagon as it will be gtir powered and awd..hehe


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

TOOQIKK said:


> just get the hub from se-r or nx2k they bolt up...ask me how i know...oh yeah i have done it! and have used the maxima rear calipers and jdm nx2k rotors, nx2k fronts and altima m/c
> the suspension bolts can be a major PITA but everything else just bolts up and dont forget the ebrake cable!!!!!
> no spacer is needed for the stock caliper and rotor swap from an se-r or nx2k.
> 
> hey how much can you get the steering wheel for?? i want one for my wagon as it will be gtir powered and awd..hehe


Thanks for the info man; I'm trying to locate the SE-R/NX2000 rear disc hubs. I can find out from a friend of mine if he still has his GTi-R steering wheel available.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

how is your rear disc conversion goin? and any word on a gti-r steering wheel? hehe
im working on gettin some brackets made so i can put rear discs on my n13 awd-t pulsar!


----------



## Kariba (Nov 16, 2008)

*Update*

Rear disc conversion is going slow, i am looking for some RNN14 or J30 rear calipers (CL9HA); the ones i have are seized.


----------

